# Henna users...Light Mountain Natural Cover the Gray Henna



## reneegavin (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am 36 years old and have dark brown hair.  My gray roots are coming in fast, and I really don't want to use regular hair dye every 4 weeks forever.  I've heard of so many people developing allergies over time.  I have purchased this product, but have a few questions.

With henna:

1) I used regular hair dye about 5 weeks ago...can I use this natural henna product now?

2) If it doesn't work well, or ends up being WAY more difficult to use than anticipated, can I safely dye my hair regularly next time?

3) I know this stuff will dye my skin, but what about my tub, sink, floor?  I'm not sure how to apply it without destroying my bathroom.

4) Can you do the sensitivity test behind ears instead of on arm?  and finally....

5) How do you let it dry with heat if you don't own a regular hairdresser's dryer? 

I'm sure I'll think of more questions as I go along!  Thanks for any answers!


----------



## fashionista502 (Apr 26, 2012)

reneegavin i am never tried henna so i dont know that much about it.sorry.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2012)

From what I understand, Henna is a stain.

It is ok to use Henna after you dye.

However, once you henna your hair, it may be difficult to dye it afterwards.

Maybe others can help with other questions. Or you could call the Henna number and talk to one of their representatives.


----------



## reneegavin (Apr 26, 2012)

That is what I've heard.  However, I called the company directly, and they said after 4-6 weeks, it is fine to color.  I guess I'm just looking for an opinion from someone who's actually done it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been dying my hair for over 30 years now. In fact, I have tried the henna rout on a few occasions.

Personally, I didn't care for it, didn't like the smell, didn't like the consistency of the paste. And it doesn't dye grey hair (which is the most important reason for why I dye).

If you don't get any other responces, try a hair colour forum.

Best of luck.


----------



## blueberryh2o (Aug 11, 2012)

I have used the Henna Powder/paste before, but I don't think it works for me.  For almost 2 years now, I have been using this product called  Henna Wax Color Treatment.  It is made in Germany and recently just introduced here in the US.  It is used exactly the same way as the Henna Powder/Paste.  However, with the Henna Wax Color Treatment, since it is already in the form of a cream, you don't have to go through the hassle of mixing.  Henna Wax Color Treatment is ready to use.

Whether you use Henna Paste or the Henna Wax, you need to apply it on your hair and leave it on for at least 4 hours to see significant result.  With the Henna Wax, which I have personally used,  after application, I use a hair steamer for 30-40 mins and keep it wrapped with a plastic cap.   Before I had the hair steamer, I just use a damp small towel, which I warm up in the microwave and wrap it on my hair, then cover with a plastic shower cap.  Leave it on for at least an hour.  Sometimes, I apply the Henna Wax at night and rinse it the following morning.

When applying the Henna, you have to use gloves and plastic or glass container for the Henna mixture.  Try to use dark towels because the Henna does stain.  Once application to hair is done, immediately wipe everything (tub, sink, etc) clean so the stain does not become permanent.  Wash stained materials immediately too.  I have stairned a couple of shirts and towels, but they come off when washed after use.

If you have been using a permanent hair dye prior to using the Henna, it may take 2-3 Henna applications before seeing good result.  Based on my own experience with the Henna Wax, it took only 2 Henna Wax applications in a period of 1 month before my hair started looking nicer and healthier.  Use of Henna could be affected by a couple of factors which may include prior use of permanent hair dye,natural color and  texture of the hair, length of time it is left on the hair, amount of heat left on the hair during the dying process.

The reason I use Henna is because my hair has turned brittle from long use of permanent hair dye and highlight, which I started using to cover my gray hair.  My hair was so dry and damaged.  I discovered the Henna Wax 2 years ago and have been using it since then. I have had very good results from using the Henna Wax Color Treatment.  I hope you find the information I provided helpful.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 16, 2012)

I used henna on my hair for years, and really liked it.  In my experience, you can use it as soon as you want after using a chemical hair dye, but need to wait probably 6 weeks or so after using henna if you want to put chemicals over it.  Sometimes there can be a reaction.  I usually mixed my henna in a glass bowl (using a wooden spoon to stir) and then used a dye brush to apply it to my roots after it was done curing.  I have tried putting it in a bottle like traditional hair dye, but I was never able to get mine thin/smooth enough.  After the roots were covered, I just used a gloved hand to glop it on while I leaned over the bathtub, and then covered with a shower cap when I was done.  It wasn't a big mess, and as long as I rinsed and wiped up as soon as I had my cap on I never had any stains.  I'm completely irresponsible and never do allergy tests.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wore a shower cap and would put a towel on over the shower cap to take advantage of the natural body heat from my head.  Sometimes if I thought about it, I would take off the towel and hit the cap with a few blasts from my regular hair dryer.  There are lots of different add ons you can use to make changes in the color.  I liked to add lemon juice and a little olive oil to mine.  There is a great thread (hundreds of pages long) on the Long Hair Community with different henna recipes and tips.  Good luck!


----------

